# Fertilizer Question



## Gibby (Apr 3, 2018)

So I stopped a few places on the way home from dropping the boys of out school to check on stuff like sand, fertilizers, herbicides and insecticides and the lady at the one place said if I like Milo I should try this tuff out called "Erth Food" which contains composted biosolids, peanut hulls and wood chips with an analysis of 1.5-0.5-0.5. They sell the 30lb bags for $7 or for $60/ton. They will sell half a ton. Has anyone tried this before?

Side note: Should there be a separate category for stuff like fertilizers, herbicides and insecticides?


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Gibby said:


> Side note: Should there be a separate category for stuff like fertilizers, herbicides and insecticides?


Anything supporting warm season turf grass is fine here.


----------



## gijoe4500 (Mar 17, 2017)

It would take 5 bags of that stuff to have the same nitrogen as 1 bag of milo. The half-ton bulk method would be the only way to go, but if you can't use it all in one go, would you have a place to store it? All factors to consider. It would be a hard pass for me, simply because of all the little bits and pieces I can see in it. Also seems crazy clumpy. Wouldn't be run to run a reel mower over it a few days after putting it down.


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

gijoe4500 said:


> It would take 5 bags of that stuff to have the same nitrogen as 1 bag of milo. The half-ton bulk method would be the only way to go, but if you can't use it all in one go, would you have a place to store it? All factors to consider. It would be a hard pass for me, simply because of all the little bits and pieces I can see in it. Also seems crazy clumpy. Wouldn't be run to run a reel mower over it a few days after putting it down.


+1 - plus I doubt you would have any kind of success spreading that with a normal spreader. A peat spreader would probably work okay though. For anyone keeping a taller lawn, this stuff would likely be a terrific topdressing.


----------

